# WESTERN RIVERS FLOW/SNOW REPORTS AND FORECASTS



## GeoRon

Updated daily.

Bookmark for latest report:








WESTERN RIVERS FLOW/SNOW REPORTS AND FORECASTS


Nov 26, 2022 Sat THE RIVER NIGHT SKY Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate 11/16-¾ Moon; 11/17±19 [email protected]; 11/23-new Moon; 11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; 12/14±3...




www.mountainbuzz.com


----------



## GeoRon

*April 16, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 17, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 18, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 19, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 20, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
4/20-¼ Moon; *4/22±8 [email protected]*; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; *5/5±20 eta [email protected]*; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 21, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
4/20-¼ Moon; *4/22±8 [email protected]*; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; *5/5±20 eta [email protected]*; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 22, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
4/20-¼ Moon; *4/22±8 [email protected]*; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; *5/5±20 eta [email protected]*; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 23, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
4/20-¼ Moon; *4/22±8 [email protected]*; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; *5/5±20 eta [email protected]*; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 24, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
4/20-¼ Moon; *4/22±8 [email protected]*; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; *5/5±20 eta [email protected]*; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 25, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
4/20-¼ Moon; *4/22±8 [email protected]*; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; *5/5±20 eta [email protected]*; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 26, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
4/20-¼ Moon; *4/22±8 [email protected]*; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; *5/5±20 eta [email protected]*; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 27, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
*4/22±8 [email protected]*; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; *5/5±20 eta [email protected]*; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 28, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; *5/5±20 eta [email protected]*; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 29, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; *5/5±20 eta [email protected]*; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 30, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; *5/5±20 eta [email protected]*; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 1, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; *5/5±20 eta [email protected]*; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 2, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; *5/5±20 eta [email protected]*; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 3, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; *5/5±20 eta [email protected]*; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 4, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/3-¾ Moon; *5/5±20 eta [email protected]*; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## mlbeck44

GeoRon said:


> *May 4, 2021 Tue*
> *THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
> 5/3-¾ Moon; *5/5±20 eta [email protected]*; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


This is really cool. Thank you! Where is the section for the Payette???


----------



## GeoRon

mlbeck44 said:


> This is really cool. Thank you! Where is the section for the Payette???


Let me know which specific gage(s) you are interested in and I will add them.


----------



## GeoRon

*May 5, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/3-¾ Moon; *5/5±20 eta [email protected]*; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 6, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/3-¾ Moon; *5/5±20 eta [email protected]*; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 7, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/3-¾ Moon; *5/5±20 eta [email protected]*; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 8, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/3-¾ Moon; *5/5±20 eta [email protected]*; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 14, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
*5/5±20 eta [email protected]0*; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 15, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 16, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 17, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 18, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 19, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 20, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 20, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 23, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 24, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 25, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 26, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 27, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 31, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 1, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 2, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 3, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 4, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 5, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 6, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 7, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 8, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 9, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 9, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 11, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 12, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 13, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 14, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 15, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 16, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 16, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 22, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 23, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 24, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 25, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 26, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 27, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 28, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 29, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## cuzin

GeoRon can you help explain something? The forecast for the San Juan at Bluff shows a significant spike around 7/3 (up to 1200 cfs) followed by a steep drop to 450 cfs by 7/9. Do you know of any specific reason for this? Scheduled release from Navajo? Or anticipated weather system? Have an upcoming permit and it’s not looking promising....


----------



## GeoRon

I see now that I did not publish Southern Rivers Forecast yesterday. I have corrected that mistake.

I have rearranged the graphs to make the relationship of San Juan River area gages more obvious. A close up is shown below.










NWS anticipates all day rain for several days in the San Juan Mountains. This rain is indicated by blue vertical histogram bars on the "Animas, Durango" graph. Note the bump in the Animas flows associated with the rain and the near identical flow profile (delayed by a few days) getting down the San Juan to Bluff. Also, you can see the increased release out of Navajo Dam increasing flows at Bluff before the arrival of the pending San Juan Mountain rain runoff.


----------



## GeoRon

Looks like the NWS has revised their forecast for the San Juan Mountains. Not as much rain as yesterdays forecast.

*June 30, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
6/23-full Moon; 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 1, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

GeoRon said:


> *July 2, 2021 Fri*
> *THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
> 7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 3, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 4, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## cuzin

GeoRon - can you post a southern rivers forecast?


----------



## GeoRon

cuzin said:


> GeoRon - can you post a southern rivers forecast?


cuzin,
I don't run forecasts until after 9am when the NWS/CBRFC completes there daily forecasts for the complete basin.
The below link takes you to where I get San Juan data to plot.




__





SAN JUAN - BLUFF, NR (BFFU1)






www.cbrfc.noaa.gov


----------



## GeoRon

*July 5, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 6, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/1-¾ Moon; 9/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 7, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/1-¾ Moon; 7/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 8, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/1-¾ Moon; 7/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 9, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 10, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 11, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 12, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 13, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 14, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 15, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 16, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/9-new Moon; 7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 17, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 18, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 19, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 21, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 22, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/17-¼ Moon; 7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 23, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 24, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 25, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 26, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 27, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 28, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 30, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
7/23-full Moon; *7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 31, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
*7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 1, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
*7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 2, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
*7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 3, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
*7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 6, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
*7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 7, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
*7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 8, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
*7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 9, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
*7/30±15 S. Delta [email protected]*; 7/31-¾ Moon; 8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 10, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 11, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 12, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 13, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 14, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
8/8-new Moon; *8/12±11 [email protected]!*; 8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 15, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 16, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 17, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 18, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 19, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 20, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 21, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 22, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
8/15-¼ Moon; 8/22-full Moon; 8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*September 2, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*September 3, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*September 4, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*September 5, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*September 6, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*September 7, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*September 8, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
8/30-¾ Moon; 9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*September 9, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*September 10, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*September 11, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*September 13, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*September 14, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
9/6-new Moon; 9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*September 15, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*September 16, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*September 17, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*September 18, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*September 19, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*September 20, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*September 21, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*September 22, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*September 23, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*September 29, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*September 30, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
9/13-¼ Moon; 9/20-full Moon; 9/28-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*October 1, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
9/28-¾ Moon; 10/6-new Moon; 10/12-¼ Moon; 10/20-full Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/28-¾ Moon; 11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; *11/19-full Moon; 11/27-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*October 2, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
9/28-¾ Moon; 10/6-new Moon; 10/12-¼ Moon; 10/20-full Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/28-¾ Moon; 11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; *11/19-full Moon; 11/27-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*October 3, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
9/28-¾ Moon; 10/6-new Moon; 10/12-¼ Moon; 10/20-full Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/28-¾ Moon; 11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*October 4, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
9/28-¾ Moon; 10/6-new Moon; 10/12-¼ Moon; 10/20-full Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/28-¾ Moon; 11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*October 5, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
9/28-¾ Moon; 10/6-new Moon; 10/12-¼ Moon; 10/20-full Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/28-¾ Moon; 11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*October 6, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
9/28-¾ Moon; 10/6-new Moon; 10/12-¼ Moon; 10/20-full Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/28-¾ Moon; 11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*October 7, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
9/28-¾ Moon; 10/6-new Moon; 10/12-¼ Moon; 10/20-full Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/28-¾ Moon; 11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*October 8, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
10/6-new Moon; 10/12-¼ Moon; 10/20-full Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/28-¾ Moon; 11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*October 9, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
10/6-new Moon; 10/12-¼ Moon; 10/20-full Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/28-¾ Moon; 11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*October 10, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
10/6-new Moon; 10/12-¼ Moon; 10/20-full Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/28-¾ Moon; 11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*October 11, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
10/6-new Moon; 10/12-¼ Moon; 10/20-full Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/28-¾ Moon; 11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*October 12, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
10/6-new Moon; 10/12-¼ Moon; 10/20-full Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/28-¾ Moon; 11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*October 22, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
10/20-full Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/28-¾ Moon; 11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*October 23, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
10/20-full Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/28-¾ Moon; 11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*October 24, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
10/20-full Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/28-¾ Moon; 11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*October 25, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
10/20-full Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/28-¾ Moon; 11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*October 26, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
10/20-full Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/28-¾ Moon; 11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*October 27, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
10/20-full Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/28-¾ Moon; 11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*October 28, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
10/20-full Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/28-¾ Moon; 11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*October 29, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
10/20-full Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/28-¾ Moon; 11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*October 30, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
10/28-¾ Moon; 11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*October 31, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
10/28-¾ Moon; 11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*November 1, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
10/28-¾ Moon; 11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon; 12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*November 2, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
10/28-¾ Moon; 11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon; 12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*November 3, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
10/28-¾ Moon; 11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon; 12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*November 4, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
10/28-¾ Moon; 11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon; 12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*November 5, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon; 12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*November 6, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon; 12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*November 7, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon; 12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*November 8, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon; 12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*November 9, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon; 12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*November 10, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon; 12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*November 11, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
11/4-new Moon; 11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon; 12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*November 12, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon; 12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*November 13, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon; 12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*November 14, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon; 12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*November 15, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon; 12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*November 16, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon; 12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*November 17, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon; 12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*November 18, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon; 12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*November 19, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
11/11-¼ Moon; *11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon; 12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*November 20, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
*11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon; 12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*November 21, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
*11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon; 12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*November 22, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
*11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon; 12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*November 23, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
*11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon; 12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*November 24, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
*11/17±10 [email protected]; **11/19-full Moon,partial lunar eclipse*; 11/27-¾ Moon; 12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*December 3, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
11/27-¾ Moon; 12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*December 4, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*December 5, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*December 6, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*December 7, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*December 8, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; *1/3±6 [email protected]!*; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*December 9, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
12/4-new Moon; 12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; *1/3±6 [email protected]!*; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*December 10, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; *1/3±6 [email protected]!*; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*December 11, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; *1/3±6 [email protected]!*; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*December 12, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; *1/3±6 [email protected]!*; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*December 13, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; *1/3±6 [email protected]!*; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*December 14, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; *1/3±6 [email protected]!*; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*December 15, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
12/10-¼ Moon; *12/14±3 [email protected]!* ; 12/18-full Moon; 12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; *1/3±6 [email protected]!*; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*December 27, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; *1/3±6 [email protected]!*; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*December 28, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; *1/3±6 [email protected]!*; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*December 29, 2021 Wed -- Regional forecasts available on request*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; *1/3±6 [email protected]!*; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*December 30, 2021 Thu -- Regional forecasts available on request*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
12/26-¾ Moon; 1/2-new Moon; *1/3±6 [email protected]!*; 1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*January 17, 2021 Mon -- Regional forecasts available on request*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon[/QUOTE]


----------



## GeoRon

*January 18, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
1/9-¼ Moon; 1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*January 19, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*January 20, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*January 21, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*January 22, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*January 23, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
1/17-full Moon; 1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*January 31, 2022 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 1, 2022 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 2, 2022 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
1/25-¾ Moon; 2/1-new Moon; 2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Data structure changes from government sources resulted in processing errors. These processing errors have been corrected and river flow updates are now posting correctly.

February 3, 2022 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 4, 2022 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 5, 2022 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 6, 2022 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 7, 2022 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 8, 2022 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 9, 2022 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 10, 2022 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 11, 2022 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 12, 2022 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 13, 2022 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 14, 2022 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 15, 2022 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/8-¼ Moon; 2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 16, 2022 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 17, 2022 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 18, 2022 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 19, 2022 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 20, 2022 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 21, 2022 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 22, 2022 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 23, 2022 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/16-full Moon; 2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 24, 2022 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 25, 2022 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 26, 2022 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY *Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 27, 2022 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*February 28, 2022 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*March 1, 2022 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*March 2, 2022 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; *4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*March 3, 2022 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; *4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*March 4, 2022 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; *4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*March 5, 2022 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; *4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*March 6, 2022 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
2/23-¾ Moon; 3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; *4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*March 7, 2022 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; *4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*March 8, 2022 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; *4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*March 9, 2022 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; *4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*March 10, 2022 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; *4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*March 11, 2022 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
3/2-new Moon; 3/10-¼ Moon; 3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; *4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon

GONE BOATING!


----------



## GeoRon

*March 17, 2022 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; *4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*March 18, 2022 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; *4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*March 19, 2022 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; *4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*March 20, 2022 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; *4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*March 21, 2022 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; *4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*March 22, 2022 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; *4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*March 23, 2022 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; *4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*March 24, 2022 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
3/18-full Moon; 3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; *4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*March 25, 2022 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; *4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*March 26, 2022 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; *4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*March 27, 2022 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
3/25-¾ Moon; 4/1-new Moon; *4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon

*GONE BOAT'IN*


----------



## GeoRon

*April 4, 2022 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
4/1-new Moon; *4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*; 5/8-¼ Moon; 5/16-full Moon; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 5, 2022 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
4/1-new Moon; *4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 6, 2022 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
*4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 7, 2022 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
*4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 8, 2022 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
*4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 9, 2022 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
*4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 10, 2022 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
*4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 11, 2022 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
*4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 12, 2022 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
*4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 13, 2022 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
*4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 14, 2022 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
*4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 15, 2022 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
*4/5am-Venus+Mars+Saturn*; 4/9-¼ Moon; 4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 16, 2022 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 17, 2022 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 18, 2022 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 19, 2022 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 20, 2022 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 21, 2022 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 22, 2022 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 23, 2022 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*April 24, 2022 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
4/16-full Moon; *4/22±[email protected]*; 4/23-¾ Moon; 4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon

*GONE BOATING*


----------



## GeoRon

*May 1, 2022 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 2, 2022 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 3, 2022 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 4, 2022 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 5, 2022 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 6, 2022 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 7, 2022 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
4/30-new Moon; *4/30am-Venus+Jupiter*;* 5/6±21-Eta [email protected]*; 5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 8, 2022 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 9, 2022 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 10, 2022 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 11, 2022 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 12, 2022 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 13, 2022 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 14, 2022 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 15, 2022 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 16, 2022 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 17, 2022 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 18, 2022 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
5/8-¼ Moon; *5/16-full Moon&total lunar eclipse*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 19, 2022 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/16-full Moon*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 20, 2022 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/16-full Moon*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 21, 2022 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/16-full Moon*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 22, 2022 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/16-full Moon*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; *5/30-31±0 Tau [email protected]?!?!?!?!*; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*May 23, 2022 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/16-full Moon*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; *5/30-31±0 Tau [email protected]?!?!?!?!*; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## Eyedaho

Looks like they must have found some larvae in the Green:




__





FLAMING GORGE RESERVOIR






www.cbrfc.noaa.gov


----------



## GeoRon

Eyedaho said:


> Looks like they must have found some larvae in the Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLAMING GORGE RESERVOIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbrfc.noaa.gov


They have been saying they intend to move those acre feet from FG down to Powell. Now they are doing it in the release data which was updated midday today. I reran my report for southern rivers.

Ya hoo for those doing Lodore, Deso and Cat during the release.

The graphical presentation in the report shows that the release beginning midday on the 25th doesn't reach Cataract Canyon until five days later on the May 30th. Hydrologic modelling by the Colorado Basin River Forecast Center is pretty kool stuff.


----------



## GeoRon

*May 24, 2022 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/16-full Moon*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; *5/30-31 9:45 p.m. PT - 10:17 p.m. PT Tau [email protected]?!?!?!?!*; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon

The brand new Tau Herculids meteor shower could be a storm of epic proportions or a dud.


----------



## GeoRon

*May 25, 2022 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
5/16-full Moon*; 5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; *5/30-31 9:45 p.m. PT - 10:17 p.m. PT Tau [email protected]?!?!?!?!*; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon

The brand new Tau Herculids meteor shower could be a storm of epic proportions or a dud.


----------



## GeoRon

*May 26, 2022 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; *5/30-31 9:45 p.m. PT - 10:17 p.m. PT Tau [email protected]?!?!?!?!*; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon

The brand new Tau Herculids meteor shower could be a storm of epic proportions or a dud.


----------



## GeoRon

*May 27, 2022 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; *5/30-31 9:45 p.m. PT - 10:17 p.m. PT Tau [email protected]?!?!?!?!*; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon

The brand new Tau Herculids meteor shower could be a storm of epic proportions or a dud.


----------



## GeoRon

*May 28, 2022 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; *5/30-31 9:45 p.m. PT - 10:17 p.m. PT Tau [email protected]?!?!?!?!*; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon

The brand new Tau Herculids meteor shower could be a storm of epic proportions or a dud.


----------



## GeoRon

*May 29, 2022 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; *5/30-31 9:45 p.m. PT - 10:17 p.m. PT Tau [email protected]?!?!?!?!*; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon

The brand new Tau Herculids meteor shower could be a storm of epic proportions or a dud.


----------



## GeoRon

*May 30, 2022 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
5/22-¾ Moon; 5/30-new Moon; *5/30-31 9:45 p.m. PT - 10:17 p.m. PT Tau [email protected]?!?!?!?!*; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon

The brand new Tau Herculids meteor shower could be a storm of epic proportions or a dud.


----------



## GeoRon

*May 31, 2022 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 1, 2022 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 2, 2022 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 3, 2022 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 4, 2022 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 5, 2022 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## LJPurvis

Thanks GeoRon. Very helpful and some links I didn't know about.


----------



## GeoRon

*June 6, 2022 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 7, 2022 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
5/30-new Moon; 6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 11, 2022 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 12, 2022 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 13, 2022 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 14, 2022 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 15, 2022 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 19, 2022 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY **Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot*
6/7-¼ Moon; 6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 20, 2022 Mon*
6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 21, 2022 Tue*
6/14-full Moon; 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 22, 2022 Wed*
6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 23, 2022 Thu*
6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## lhowemt

GeoRon said:


> *June 23, 2022 Thu*
> 6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


This is great Ron, thank you!


----------



## GeoRon

*June 27, 2022 Mon*
6/20-¾ Moon; 6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 28, 2022 Tue*
6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 29, 2022 Wed*
6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 30, 2022 Thu*
6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon; 8/5-¼ Moon; 8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 1, 2022 Fri*
6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon; 8/5-¼ Moon; 8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 2, 2022 Sat*
6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon; 8/5-¼ Moon; 8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 3, 2022 Sun*
6/28-new Moon; 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon; 8/5-¼ Moon; 8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

GeoRon said:


> *July 10, 2022 Sun*
> 7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon; 8/5-¼ Moon; 8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 11, 2022 Mon*
7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon; 8/5-¼ Moon; 8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 12, 2022 Tue*
7/6-¼ Moon; 7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon; 8/5-¼ Moon; 8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 13, 2022 Wed*
7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon; 8/5-¼ Moon; 8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 18, 2022 Mon*
7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon; 8/5-¼ Moon; 8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 19, 2022 Tue*
7/13-full Moon; 7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon; 8/5-¼ Moon; 8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 20, 2022 Wed*
7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon; 8/5-¼ Moon; 8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 21, 2022 Thu*
7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon; 8/5-¼ Moon; 8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 22, 2022 Fri*
7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon; 8/5-¼ Moon; 8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 23, 2022 Sat*
7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon; 8/5-¼ Moon; 8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 24, 2022 Sun*
7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon; 8/5-¼ Moon; 8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 29, 2022 Fri*
7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon; 8/5-¼ Moon; 8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 30, 2022 Sat*
7/20-¾ Moon; 7/28-new Moon; 8/5-¼ Moon; 8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*July 31, 2022 Sun*
7/28-new Moon; 8/5-¼ Moon; 8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 1, 2022 Mon*
7/28-new Moon; 8/5-¼ Moon; 8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 2, 2022 Tue*
8/5-¼ Moon; 8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 3, 2022 Wed*
8/5-¼ Moon; 8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 4, 2022 Thu*
8/5-¼ Moon; 8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 5, 2022 Fri*
8/5-¼ Moon; 8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 6, 2022 Sat*
8/5-¼ Moon; 8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 7, 2022 Sun*
8/5-¼ Moon; 8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 11, 2022 Thu*
8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 12, 2022 Fri*
8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 13, 2022 Sat*
8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 14, 2022 Sun*
8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 15, 2022 Mon*
8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 16, 2022 Tue*
8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 17, 2022 Wed*
8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 18, 2022 Thu*
8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 19, 2022 Fri*
8/11-full Moon; *8/12±19 [email protected]?*; 8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 20, 2022 Sat*
8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 21, 2022 Sun*
8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 22, 2022 Mon*
8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 23, 2022 Tue*
8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 24, 2022 Wed*
8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 25, 2022 Thu*
8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 26, 2022 Fri*
8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 27, 2022 Sat*
8/19-¾ Moon; 8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 28, 2022 Sun*
8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 29, 2022 Mon*
8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*August 30, 2022 Tue*
8/27-new Moon; 9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Sep 5, 2022 Mon
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Sep 7, 2022 Wed
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Sep 8, 2022 Thu
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Sep 9, 2022 Fri
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
9/3-¼ Moon; 9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Sep 14, 2022 Wed
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Sep 15, 2022 Thu
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Sep 16, 2022 Fri
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Sep 17, 2022 Sat
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
9/10-full Moon; 9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Sep 18, 2022 Sun
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Sep 19, 2022 Mon
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Sep 20, 2022 Tue
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Sep 21, 2022 Wed
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Sep 22, 2022 Thu
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Sep 23, 2022 Fri
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
9/17-¾ Moon; 9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Sep 26, 2022 Mon
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Sep 27, 2022 Tue
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Sep 28, 2022 Wed
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
9/25-new Moon; 10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Oct 7, 2022 Fri
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Oct 8, 2022 Sat
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Oct 9, 2022 Sun
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Oct 10, 2022 Mon
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
10/2-¼ Moon; 10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Oct 16, 2022 Sun
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
10/9-full Moon; 10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Oct 17, 2022 Mon
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Oct 18, 2022 Tue
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Oct 19, 2022 Wed
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Oct 20, 2022 Thu
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Oct 21, 2022 Fri
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Oct 22, 2022 Sat
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Oct 23, 2022 Sun
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
10/17-¾ Moon; *10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Oct 30, 2022 Sun
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
*10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Oct 31, 2022 Mon
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
*10/21±19 [email protected]*; 10/25-new Moon; 11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 1, 2022 Tue
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
1/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 2, 2022 Wed
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
1/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 3, 2022 Thu
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
1/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 4, 2022 Fri
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot 
Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
1/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 5, 2022 Sat
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon+*total Eclipse*; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon; 11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 6, 2022 Sun
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon+*total Eclipse*; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon; 11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 7, 2022 Mon
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/1-¼ Moon; 11/8-full Moon+*total Eclipse*; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon; 11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 8, 2022 Tue
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/8-full Moon+*total Eclipse*; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon; 11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 9, 2022 Wed
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/8-full Moon+*total Eclipse*; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon; 11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 10, 2022 Thu
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/8-full Moon+*total Eclipse*; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]?*; 11/23-new Moon; 11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 11, 2022 Fri
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/8-full Moon+*total Eclipse*; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]*; 11/23-new Moon; 11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 12, 2022 Sat
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/8-full Moon+*total Eclipse*; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]*; 11/23-new Moon; 11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 13, 2022 Sun
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/8-full Moon+*total Eclipse*; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]*; 11/23-new Moon; 11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 14, 2022 Mon
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/8-full Moon+*total Eclipse*; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]*; 11/23-new Moon; 11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 15, 2022 Tue
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/8-full Moon+*total Eclipse*; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]*; 11/23-new Moon; 11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 16, 2022 Wed
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/8-full Moon+*total Eclipse*; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]*; 11/23-new Moon; 11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 17, 2022 Thu
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/8-full Moon+*total Eclipse*; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]*; 11/23-new Moon; 11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 18, 2022 Fri
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/8-full Moon+*total Eclipse*; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]*; 11/23-new Moon; 11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 19, 2022 Sat
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/8-full Moon+*total Eclipse*; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]*; 11/23-new Moon; 11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 20, 2022 Sun
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/8-full Moon+*total Eclipse*; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]*; 11/23-new Moon; 11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 21, 2022 Mon
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/8-full Moon+*total Eclipse*; 11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]*; 11/23-new Moon; 11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 22, 2022 Tue
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]*; 11/23-new Moon; 11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 23, 2022 Wed
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]*; 11/23-new Moon; 11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 24, 2022 Thu
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]*; 11/23-new Moon; 11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 25, 2022 Fri
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]*; 11/23-new Moon; 11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 26, 2022 Sat
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]*; 11/23-new Moon; 11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 27, 2022 Sun
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]*; 11/23-new Moon; 11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 28, 2022 Mon
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/16-¾ Moon; *11/17±19 [email protected]*; 11/23-new Moon; 11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 29, 2022 Tue
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/23-new Moon; 11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 30, 2022 Wed
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 1, 2022 Thu
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 2, 2022 Fri
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 3, 2022 Sat
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
11/30-¼ Moon; 12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 10, 2022 Sat
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 11, 2022 Sun
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 12, 2022 Mon
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 13, 2022 Tue
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 14, 2022 Wed
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 15, 2022 Thu
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 16, 2022 Fri
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 17, 2022 Sat
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
12/7-full Moon; *1**2/14±3 [email protected]*; 12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 18, 2022 Sun
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 19, 2022 Mon
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 20, 2022 Tue
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 21, 2022 Wed
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 22, 2022 Thu

THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 23, 2022 Fri

THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
12/16-¾ Moon; 12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 24, 2022 Sat

THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 25, 2022 Sun

THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 26, 2022 Mon

THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon; 2/5-full Moon; 2/13-¾ Moon; 2/20-new Moon; 2/27-¼ Moon; 3/7-full Moon; 3/14-¾ Moon; 3/21-new Moon; 3/28-¼ Moon; 4/6-full Moon; 4/13-¾ Moon; 4/20-new Moon; 4/27-¼ Moon; 5/5-full Moon; 5/12-¾ Moon; 5/19-new Moon; 5/27-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 27, 2022 Tue

THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon; 2/5-full Moon; 2/13-¾ Moon; 2/20-new Moon; 2/27-¼ Moon; 3/7-full Moon; 3/14-¾ Moon; 3/21-new Moon; 3/28-¼ Moon; 4/6-full Moon; 4/13-¾ Moon; 4/20-new Moon; 4/27-¼ Moon; 5/5-full Moon; 5/12-¾ Moon; 5/19-new Moon; 5/27-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 28, 2022 Wed

THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
12/23-new Moon; 12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon; 2/5-full Moon; 2/13-¾ Moon; 2/20-new Moon; 2/27-¼ Moon; 3/7-full Moon; 3/14-¾ Moon; 3/21-new Moon; 3/28-¼ Moon; 4/6-full Moon; 4/13-¾ Moon; 4/20-new Moon; 4/27-¼ Moon; 5/5-full Moon; 5/12-¾ Moon; 5/19-new Moon; 5/27-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 29, 2022 Thu

THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon; 2/5-full Moon; 2/13-¾ Moon; 2/20-new Moon; 2/27-¼ Moon; 3/7-full Moon; 3/14-¾ Moon; 3/21-new Moon; 3/28-¼ Moon; 4/6-full Moon; 4/13-¾ Moon; 4/20-new Moon; 4/27-¼ Moon; 5/5-full Moon; 5/12-¾ Moon; 5/19-new Moon; 5/27-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 30, 2022 Fri

THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon; 2/5-full Moon; 2/13-¾ Moon; 2/20-new Moon; 2/27-¼ Moon; 3/7-full Moon; 3/14-¾ Moon; 3/21-new Moon; 3/28-¼ Moon; 4/6-full Moon; 4/13-¾ Moon; 4/20-new Moon; 4/27-¼ Moon; 5/5-full Moon; 5/12-¾ Moon; 5/19-new Moon; 5/27-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 31, 2022 Sat

THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon; 2/5-full Moon; 2/13-¾ Moon; 2/20-new Moon; 2/27-¼ Moon; 3/7-full Moon; 3/14-¾ Moon; 3/21-new Moon; 3/28-¼ Moon; 4/6-full Moon; 4/13-¾ Moon; 4/20-new Moon; 4/27-¼ Moon; 5/5-full Moon; 5/12-¾ Moon; 5/19-new Moon; 5/27-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Jan 1, 2023 Sun

THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
12/29-¼ Moon; 1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon; 2/5-full Moon; 2/13-¾ Moon; 2/20-new Moon; 2/27-¼ Moon; 3/7-full Moon; 3/14-¾ Moon; 3/21-new Moon; 3/28-¼ Moon; 4/6-full Moon; 4/13-¾ Moon; 4/20-new Moon; 4/27-¼ Moon; 5/5-full Moon; 5/12-¾ Moon; 5/19-new Moon; 5/27-¼ Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Jan 10, 2023 Tue

THE RIVER NIGHT SKY 
Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot *
*Date±range meteor shower [email protected] rate*
1/6-full Moon; 1/14-¾ Moon; 1/21-new Moon; 1/28-¼ Moon; 2/5-full Moon; 2/13-¾ Moon; 2/20-new Moon; 2/27-¼ Moon; 3/7-full Moon; 3/14-¾ Moon; 3/21-new Moon; 3/28-¼ Moon; 4/6-full Moon; 4/13-¾ Moon; 4/20-new Moon; 4/27-¼ Moon; 5/5-full Moon; 5/12-¾ Moon; 5/19-new Moon; 5/27-¼ Moon


----------

